
The Death of Ruby? Developers Should Learn These Languages Instead - rbanffy
https://cacm.acm.org/news/219981-the-death-of-ruby-developers-should-learn-these-languages-instead/fulltext
======
johnhenry
Direct link to article: [http://www.techrepublic.com/article/the-death-of-
ruby-develo...](http://www.techrepublic.com/article/the-death-of-ruby-
developers-should-learn-these-languages-instead/)

------
kapauldo
A professor is not a good expert for this.

------
whipoodle
How come it says the popularity of Ruby has plummeted?

~~~
overgard
According to the article they're basing it on job postings and stack overflow
questions. Doesn't seem like a great methodology but I can't think of a better
one.

~~~
apeacox
StackOverflow already covers a great part of the possible (most common) Ruby
related questions. I'm not surprised there aren't so much new ones in the last
1-3 years. About job postings, I don't know, I still get an average of 3-5
ruby job opportunities per week from recruiters. The same goes for several
ruby devs I know. On the other hand, I see a lot of people switching to other
new languages/stacks for several reasons (some of which are mentioned in the
article). I'm one of them, but I still use ruby when it might fit the job (or
is a requirement).

------
justinzollars
People have been saying this for 5 years.

